

Our Startup’s 12-Month Growth Strategy - Wouter33
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/12-month-growth-strategy

======
justinngc
This is the perfect checklist of someone who feels lost on doing
sales/marketing.

It would be good to jot ideas down, prioritize and put them in a 3, 6 or 12
month plan.

This post made me start do that!

